# bullet seating depth



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I got a 300 mag and was fiddling around just figurin out where i want to seat the bullets when i start loading for it. I had some brass sized so I seated a bullet just a little bit into the brass and chambered the unprimed, uncharged round and then opened the bolt and chambered it a few more times to make sure it was seated right at the lands. The OAL measured 3.5115 and the max is supposed to be 3.340. That means in order to even make a shell fit into the magazine the bullet would be .1715" off of the lands. To me that seems like a loooong ways off the lands.

The bullets being used are 150gr hornady sst's. If I changed to a different bullet would I be able to get closer to the lands or does this seem like a problem with the gun? I'm guessing non ballistic tip bullets are fatter closer to the the tip than ballistic tips are.

FWIW factory hornady rounds shooting the same bullet shoot 1 1/2" groups at 100yds and their rounds oal measure 3.3245.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Some bullets will shoot great with a big jump others will not. You are right about different bullets will be able to fit in the mag and be able to reach the lands. I have a 308 that will shoot 175gr bullets and up with out any problems. It will shoot them in, at, or jumping to the lands. Every tube is different. You may be plesently suprised with them. You may also have to use different bullets.

Good luck and let us know.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

200gn TSX's and 140gn TSX's make a long jump to the lands in my 2 300Win mags and my 270Win. I am limited to an OAL that'll still fit in the mag that keeps me way off the lands. No big deal though as they still shoot quite well.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

First, I'm using a friend's logon for this.

I have noticed that on several of my guns, as well.

It's true that different makes and styles of bullets have different rates of taper. Most notable is the Nosler Ballistic Tip® for having a long taper from land contact to tip. My suggestion to you is to make the OAL as long as the magazine will allow, and try different bullets until you find one that the gun "likes".


----------

